# Food Safety News - 05/18/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 18, 2021)

*Focusing in on the details of the food revolution that is on its way*
By Cookson Beecher on May 18, 2021 12:05 am It’s not agriculture the way most of us think of it: A farmer on a tractor plowing up the soil or a crew of farmworkers harvesting a crop. How could it be? Karim Giscombe, founder and CEO of PLANT-AG, sees the food system as so broken that the only way to fix it is to start... Continue Reading


*Three additional witnesses sought by Stewart Parnell for next week’s hearing*
By Dan Flynn on May 18, 2021 12:04 am Three additional witnesses will likely testify at Stewart Parnell’s hearing next Monday to vacate his convictions and sentencing related to multiple federal felonies stemming from a deadly 2008 Salmonella outbreak. The requested additional witnesses are: Denise de la Rue, a trial consultant, and strategist; James “Jay” Strother, peanut broker with James Strother and Company LLC;... Continue Reading


*Salmonella sickens up to 50 in Denmark and Sweden; food source suspected*
By Joe Whitworth on May 18, 2021 12:03 am Danish authorities are investigating Salmonella Braenderup infections that are related to an outbreak in Sweden. In Denmark, 24 people have fallen sick since late March while in Sweden, there are 22 confirmed patients since mid-April. An international outbreak investigation is ongoing and the European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC) is helping with cross-border coordination. Between... Continue Reading


*Man paralyzed after suspected complications from food poisoning*
By News Desk on May 18, 2021 12:01 am A man affected by Guillain-Barré syndrome potentially after suffering food poisoning is raising awareness of the impact brain injuries can have. William Marsh, from Glamorgan in Wales, had symptoms including stomach cramps and diarrhea at the end of a week-long all-inclusive stay at the Riu Naiboa resort in the Dominican Republic in 2018. His illness... Continue Reading


*FDA blocks imports of certain cheese, seafood and papayas*
By Coral Beach on May 18, 2021 12:00 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Enoki Mushrooms recalled in Canada over Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on May 17, 2021 02:55 pm The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is warning the public not to consume certain Metro Brands Enoki Mushrooms because of possible Listeria monocytogenes. This recall comes after other Enoki mushroom recalls in the United States last month. This warning was triggered by the CFIA’s inspection activities. The product was distributed to Quebec and possibly nationally... Continue Reading


----------

